# Holy OTT, Batman



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I decided that a Batman slingshot would be cool. Here is my 1st attempt, as rendered in a multiplex core with paduak bat, walnut to finish the front and purpleheart on the back. Next one will be purpleheart with a yellowheart bat


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that is just awesome ,stunning work


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful piece of work, also very interesting. I like the multiplex core slingshots, but this one really shines. Great job, Shawn!


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

What about a purpleheart core with blackwood facing and yellowheart bat , reckon the Dark Knight would approve .... Nice catty anyway , loving the shape ....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Now THAT is awesome.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Really terrific piece of work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

amasing!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That is superb work Shawnr5.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. The next one should be better. I think I should have traced the frame before I started shaping it. I could have made a matched set.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, very nice craftsmanship.

Martin


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Im waiting to see his Catwoman version-hubba hubba.
Great work there buddy.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work buddy


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's really nice; and kudos for one of the best thread titles.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

OTT .......Over the Top in many ways, very nice work.

Al


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow, i love it.. great colours. looks like a perfect , hand fitting frame.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

I can not add another thing to this except-x2 to everything they said !


----------

